# Heroes Symphony by Philip Glass from the Music of David Bowie & Brian Eno



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

*American Composers Orchestra / Philip Glass / Michael Riesman
Heroes Symphony by Philip Glass from the Music of David Bowie & Brian Eno*


----------

